# Angelsafari Rotes Meer



## Takjack (26. August 2007)

Hallo. Wer hat schon eine Angelsafarie im Roten Meer gemacht?
Ich habe Interesse an Erfahrungen und Tipps. Wäre interessier, bei geplanter Reise einzusteigen.


----------



## BIG WHITE (26. August 2007)

*AW: Angelsafari Rotes Meer*

@tAKJACK- ich war im Februar 2006 eine Woche im nördl.
roten Meeer, hatte viel Spaß, leider waren die Fänge eher 
bescheiden.

Um diese Jahreszeit hätte es dort normalerweise von Kingsfischen nur so wimmeln müssen.

Klar, es sind keine Kings, Mackerels sondern narrowbarred Mackerels, lat. scomberemorus cavalla zu commerson!.

Du fragst Dich sicherlich weshalb ich es so genau nehme...
ganz einfach.. damit einige möchte gern big game Klug*******r einfach ihre Fresse halten:v:v:v


Wir haben in dieser einer Woche einen guten Baraccuda, einen
guten GT und etliche Mondsichel-und juwelen Zackenbarsche gefangen, abends gings auf Kalamaris(sehr spannend und vor allem köstlich!!)

Gib u.U. eine PN oder eine PM|supergri wann und wohin es genauer gehen sollte.


Gruß

Big White


----------



## Takjack (27. August 2007)

*AW: Angelsafari Rotes Meer*

Hi Danke für Deine Meldung. Bin noch auf der Suche nach Leuten. Es sollten 4 Angler sein. Sammle gerade Interessenten. Ist schwerer als gedacht. Hast Du Interese. Melde dich. Takjack


----------

